# Post PMV girl needs proper care/home



## splidge (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi, really hope someone can help me with this bird.

Originally spoken about in this thread.

We're finding it difficult to re-home this bird.

It's been 7 weeks since we found her, the PMV symptoms have improved a great deal but we just don't have the knowledge or experience to be able to give her the care she needs to recover to her full potential. I worry that while she may be gradually overcoming the PMV other problems could take hold of her, probably unnoticed by me. I fear the level of care that i'm able to give her will not be enough to keep her healthy.

I'm in North Wales.

I will be so grateful for any help or suggestions which could lead to this bird finding a good home.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I will crosspost this onto our Facebook group as the majority of the members are in the UK.


----------



## splidge (Dec 12, 2013)

many many thanks


----------



## splidge (Dec 12, 2013)

A few things have just fallen into place... this appears now to be sorted


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Oh, that is good!


----------

